# 22 vs 45



## Sqwattz (Jul 12, 2013)

So I'm trying to decide which filter would be best for me. I've read that using a 22 is the only way to be 100 percent certain that no bacteria enters your final product. I've also read that 22s are intended for filtering water based solutions, and therefore are pretty slow and tedious when used with oil. If one were to be filtering say 100ml of oil through a 22-how much longer would it take with the 22 than it would with a 45? Sterility's obviously my #1 priority. If I decide on the 45 would I have to then bake the gear after filtering to be certain it was clean?


----------



## tripletotal (Jul 13, 2013)

I think your answered your own question when you stated that sterility is your number one priority.

It's going to be more difficult and take longer, but infections suck, take a lot of time, cost money, and are incredibly inconvenient.

Don't skimp on your health, bro.


----------



## tx_frc (Jul 13, 2013)

dont know your rig, hand pump, vacuum pump. size of filter makes a HUGE difference, ect.
.22um nalgene nylon with a vaccuum pump and i could have done 100ml in less than 10min. which is nothing considering prep time on all the other factors eclipses that filter time.


----------



## Sqwattz (Jul 14, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> I think your answered your own question when you stated that sterility is your number one priority.
> 
> It's going to be more difficult and take longer, but infections suck, take a lot of time, cost money, and are incredibly inconvenient.
> 
> Don't skimp on your health, bro.



Yeah you're right. I'll get the 22 to be safe. I see a lot of guys saying to just get a 45 and bake it afterwards but I'd rather not mess around.


----------



## Sqwattz (Jul 14, 2013)

tx_frc said:


> dont know your rig, hand pump, vacuum pump. size of filter makes a HUGE difference, ect.
> .22um nalgene nylon with a vaccuum pump and i could have done 100ml in less than 10min. which is nothing considering prep time on all the other factors eclipses that filter time.



Low on funds at the moment so I'm just gonna use a basic syringe filter and push it in by hand right now. I'm already window shopping for vacuum filters though. Something like this :

Sigma-Aldrich® vacuum filtration assembly for 47 mm filters with glass support, #8 stopper, 1 L flask (included) | Sigma-Aldrich

I won't pretend I even understand how the process works with one of these-but damn is it pretty. I'm one of those numbskulls that has to buy every gadget I see when I start a new hobby. I guess you have to buy disposable filters to work with these as well-right? Can anyone tell me what they're called so I know what to look for when the time comes.


----------



## tx_frc (Jul 14, 2013)

Sqwattz said:


> Low on funds at the moment so I'm just gonna use a basic syringe filter and push it in by hand right now. I'm already window shopping for vacuum filters though. Something like this :
> 
> Sigma-Aldrich® vacuum filtration assembly for 47 mm filters with glass support, #8 stopper, 1 L flask (included) | Sigma-Aldrich
> 
> I won't pretend I even understand how the process works with one of these-but damn is it pretty. I'm one of those numbskulls that has to buy every gadget I see when I start a new hobby. I guess you have to buy disposable filters to work with these as well-right? Can anyone tell me what they're called so I know what to look for when the time comes.



i've had that exact same rig.
has its pros and cons. filters are expensive and need to be sterlized before use. was a mega PITA to sterlize the filters. also they are 47mm, which is like half the size of a nalgene disposable one, so they are show as shit. the top holding container is like 100ml, not much at all. needs constant refilling.

the nalgene nylon red disposable screwed onto a glass media bottle bottom is the shit. 0 sterliziing needed, they filter fast, and when you are done you throw it in the fuckin trash.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 14, 2013)

I've used 45 on pin  filters and never had an issue . I'm sure the larger contraption vacuum filter have a larger filter media surface so use a 22 .sometimes it's easier to buy premade..


----------



## Sqwattz (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for the advice fellas.


----------



## meterman5 (Jul 16, 2013)

After doing some research and PM's ( thank you tx_frc ) I have one final question. As long as you sterilize your glass media bottle (oven, autoclave, etc.) and the screw cap is sterilized by soaking in alcohol in theory as long as the cap is screwed on immediately after filtering your product should remain sterile until that cap is removed correct ? 

I cant find stoppers that go onto a screw type media bottle that I can stick a needle an syringe into for drawing out.


----------



## FamBam209 (Jul 16, 2013)

Septa top brotha for 33mm or the silicon tops n plastic screw lids that go over them for the 45mm ones bud any medlabsupply kind store should carry any and all ur needs


----------



## meterman5 (Jul 16, 2013)

FamBam209 said:


> Septa top brotha for 33mm or the silicon tops n plastic screw lids that go over them for the 45mm ones bud any medlabsupply kind store should carry any and all ur needs



Thank you for the clarification. I was looking at those but didn't quite know exactly that they were what I need and could use.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 16, 2013)

Fam the ice cream man has skills....


----------



## FamBam209 (Jul 17, 2013)

Ohhh one more thing if usin 33mm the septa r one piece and make sure u keep the pressure equal or else ull lose some vitamin water w the rubber getn suckd into the bottle and b lookn for some needle nose to get it back out lmfao  learnd that one the hard way whn i thought i had pushd in enough pressure into the bottle buuuut nope


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2013)

Iv wondered why there is a 45 bacsue it doesn't stop all bacteria but a 22 does, iv seen some nasty pics from aas that's been claimed to have been filtered with a 45 on the net of different people and there infection looks like a bullet wound, nasty.

Why use a 45 when a 22 is better?


----------



## basskiller (Jul 18, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> I think your answered your own question when you stated that sterility is your number one priority.
> 
> It's going to be more difficult and take longer, but infections suck, take a lot of time, cost money, and are incredibly inconvenient.
> 
> Don't skimp on your health, bro.



Your Last line sez it best. Over the years I've seen so many guys want to cut corners and do so.. It's a wonder we didn't see more abcesses.. It's funny, cause those same guys.. You don't see them post any more.. Makes you wonder if they are thinking.. "Dumbass, I should have listened"  

Great Post tripletotal


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 18, 2013)

Ive still never seen a true 100mg/mg  test suspension recipe work without guialacol goop when cold.


----------



## FamBam209 (Jul 18, 2013)

I dont have a ton of experience bt enough to say y short cut filtering aas thats like running to mexico for a cheaper surgery fuuuuk that look 25$ fastcap (22's filters up to 4L and w a hand pump kept at around 10-12 psi 500ml filters in under 10min if the compound is clean had a buddy get some dirty tren that took about 20min to filter but fuk unless ur walmrt n in a huge hurry who gives a shit how long it takes


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Jul 26, 2013)

I use 22's and do it with 3 cc syringes...maybe I need to look into different methods because I dread the act of making it...its taking it that makes me see it through...

Its a pain in the ass with 22's by syringe...If I ever made more than the amount I need for myself I would definately upgrade my methods...

As far as baking your gear after...I feel like I may damage it...I don't do it...thats why I use 22's

BN


----------



## solegenius (Jul 27, 2013)

Bull_Nuts said:


> I use 22's and do it with 3 cc syringes...maybe I need to look into different methods because I dread the act of making it...its taking it that makes me see it through...
> 
> Its a pain in the ass with 22's by syringe...If I ever made more than the amount I need for myself I would definately upgrade my methods...
> 
> ...



Get 20ml syringes and a caulking gun. Pull 10ml of fluid and create a 5ml air gap. Compress the air bubble to 1-2ml and come back in 5 mins and recompress it to 1-2ml and come back in another 5 and you're done with the vial. So glad I found that thread here.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 27, 2013)

You guys and caulking guns and bench vises holding the whole contraption kill me.. wait till the filter splits open and you got a floor loaded with primo...is it ok to squeege it up and refilter?


----------



## FamBam209 (Jul 27, 2013)

^^^^^^hehe


----------

